# Kickapoo stove works



## Girty85 (Nov 24, 2017)

Is anybody else still using a KSW stove?? Just curious?? Have been using mine in the house I bought for 3 years now and been pretty happy with it!!


----------



## RossCountyRam (Mar 19, 2018)

I have a Kickapoo BBR that I’m planning  to install in our basement. It was built in 1983 and weighs in at 385lbs. I have all the original paperwork if anyone needs the information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowmoe (Apr 14, 2018)

Here is a bad pic of a ksw and some fun facts I found.


----------



## Jbw (Nov 10, 2020)

RossCountyRam said:


> I have a Kickapoo BBR that I’m planning  to install in our basement. It was built in 1983 and weighs in at 385lbs. I have all the original paperwork if anyone needs the information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello from AZ.  We just purchased a home that has this stove as a heat source.  Any information on the details of its operation would be appreciated.   Thank you!!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Nov 10, 2020)

Jbw said:


> Hello from AZ.  We just purchased a home that has this stove as a heat source.  Any information on the details of its operation would be appreciated.   Thank you!!





			https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/2007_05_23_08_13_19.pdf


----------



## Jbw (Nov 10, 2020)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/2007_05_23_08_13_19.pdf


Thank you.


----------



## Jbw (Nov 16, 2020)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/2007_05_23_08_13_19.pdf




Thanks for the info.  I have discovered that we have the "B" model.  Any available information on this one please?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Nov 16, 2020)

Jbw said:


> Thanks for the info.  I have discovered that we have the "B" model.  Any available information on this one please?


I have nothing.


----------



## RossCountyRam (Nov 26, 2021)

Here is a PDF of my original manual. It covers the Kickapoo BBR and Boxer models produced in the late 70s to mid 80s.


----------



## begreen (Nov 26, 2021)

Thank you! I've added it as an attachment to the Kickapoo wiki page too.





						Kickapoo Stove Works
					

A manufacturer of stoves in the late 70's from La Farge, WI     Here is a PDF with information on their furnace. They also made similar looking units as freestanding stoves.   This is the manual for the Boxer  and BBR freestanding stoves...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## MongoMongoson (Nov 26, 2021)

I have seen several stoves with KSW on the door for sale around here.  I always wondered what they were but didn't wonder hard enough to go looking for the answer.  Now I know, and also that they originated in Lafarge, which is a beautiful area.  The Kickapoo River runs through there.  Thanks for posting this info, I now have a much greater appreciation for KSW stoves.


----------



## clancey (Nov 27, 2021)

Here is a long blog and it is interesting in a beautiful area of Wisconsin ..Takes 20 minutes or so to read unless you skim it...clancey





						Kickapoo Stove Works
					

Paul Bader was some sort of a creative and mechanical genius, although he would never admit to that distinction.   In dis...




					bradlfhist.blogspot.com


----------

